# Trane cvhe380 r11 temp/pressure



## Chennighan3 (Aug 30, 2016)

Trane cvhe 380 R11 machine. Evaporator pressure is -8.9psi. This correlates to (-18" Hg). The saturated evaporator temperature on the pt chart is 32° F. On the new controls that were just installed (Control System Inc.) the evaporator temperature says its 42.9 F. I checked the evaporator pressure with an accurate gauge, not a manifold gauge set and it was the same. The temperature probe at the bottom of the evaporator was correct as well, checked with 2 digital thermometers. What is the difference between the 2 temperatures?


----------

